# Is Co2 beneficial for Low Tech tanks?



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

My 90 gallon dirted tank is a little over 2 weeks old. I use medium range lighting and would like to start using Co2 on my tank. Some members say that the addition of Co2 leads to algae growth and causes the plants to grow to quickly for these types of tanks. Other members say that the addition of Co2 in Low Tech tanks is beneficial because it helps with thicker stem growth and healthier plants. I have read multiple forum posts involved with this subject and cannot find a definite answer.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

i think high light, low CO2 is the harbinger of algae, no? higher co2 and ferts with low light just makes sure that there's a lot of stuff for plants to grow with - the max they can with the light given to them. in other words, for the light that's there, algae won't outcompete plants for growth.

but if the light is higher than the CO2 and ferts available, the plants can't keep up and thus it gives opportunity for algae to grow past where the plants can grow, since algae doesn't need the CO2 and ferts as much as the plants do, and algae can use all that extra light while the plants can't.


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

It is my feeling that co2 is always beneficial to planted tanks. Your lighting is what drives how quickly your plants grow. So if you find the growth too quick for you after adding co2, just cut back on your lighting a little until it is where the growth is comfortable for you. I hear window screen helps with diluting lighting. As long as you keep co2 consistant, it will deter algae.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

meppitech said:


> It is my feeling that co2 is always beneficial to planted tanks. Your lighting is what drives how quickly your plants grow. So if you find the growth too quick for you after adding co2, just cut back on your lighting a little until it is where the growth is comfortable for you. I hear window screen helps with diluting lighting. As long as you keep co2 consistant, it will deter algae.


+1 - agree with meppitech's comments.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

The substrate has nothing to do with the advantages to CO2. Generally, most aquariums are CO2 limited meaning the plant growth is limited by how much CO2 is available. I see no reason why CO2 cannot be used in a "dirted" tank. The addition of consistent CO2 does not cause algae. I've seen no evidence to suggest proper CO2 delivery will cause algae. I have however seen countless problems with fluctuating CO2 levels causing algae. Here is a thread that deals with CO2 in a dirted tank. Zen and the Art of the Hybrid-Energy Soil Substrate Planted Tank.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Co2 always helps. So does finding the balance for your tank. If it ain't broke and you make a change like adding co2, you'll probably have to find a new balance to keep the whole thing not broke. If that makes sense. ..


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Adding CO2 will speed up the consumption of soil nutrients.

Unless you start nutrient dosing to compensate for the increase in consumption, sooner or later some soil nutrients will run out, plant growth will slow down, and algae will take over.


----------

